
DeepMind is asking how AI helped turn the internet into an echo chamber - harsh3195
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613083/deepmind-is-asking-how-google-helped-turn-the-internet-into-an-echo-chamber/
======
harsh3195
How can we go about solving this?

~~~
HNLurker2
Stop using browser that track and recommend. Then you will get generalized
content and a lot of noise. Maybe we stop using recommendation and filters?

